# New here....some of my work.



## TheReal7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello everyone. This is my first post here and thought I'd share some of my personal favorites. I mostly shoot landscapes but am always up for trying something different.

Larger views linked under each photo.

Enjoy

*#1*





*Larger View*

-------
*#2*




*Larger View*

-------
*#3*




*Larger View*

-------
*#4*




*Larger View*

-------
*#5*




*Larger View*

-------
*#6*




*Larger View*



A couple panoramas:

-------
*#7*




*Larger View*

-------
*#8*




*Larger View*


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 14, 2009)

First, welcome to TPF! 

Second, Beautiful shots! If you dont mind me asking, what gear are you using?


----------



## TheReal7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Atlas. Right now I have a Canon 40D and Canon 10-22mm and 70-200IS 2.8 lenses. Hope to eventually get a 5DII and more L glass.


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 14, 2009)

TheReal7 said:


> Thank you Atlas. Right now I have a Canon 40D and Canon 10-22mm and 70-200IS 2.8 lenses. Hope to eventually get a 5DII and more L glass.


 
Wow, your going to love that 5D.

I took a look at your flickr, you obviously love HDR.

Again, good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty impressive results.  For HDRs (I assume they are all HDRs), most of them are pretty delicately done.  Very nice.  Last two are a bit over the top for me, but still...

I really love everything about #2.  It's like the sky is exploding outward with the tree.  Very nice.


----------



## StickShifty (Nov 15, 2009)

wow, all i have to say.  haha

where is number 8??  Montana??

All of them are beautiful, nice work!


----------



## Kethaneni (Nov 15, 2009)

Stunningly beautiful!!
They are all great. 
Btw, Welcome to TPF!


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## TheReal7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the comments!



StickShifty said:


> wow, all i have to say.  haha
> 
> where is number 8??  Montana??
> 
> All of them are beautiful, nice work!



Thank you. #8 was taken in Jasper, Alberta, Canada in mid summer.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice shots, and welcome to the community.

I specially like #4, in both the tone and the water


----------



## dcmountaineer (Nov 17, 2009)

Nicely done.  I'm not usually into HDR, but that is some great work.  

I esp liked no. 5 -- very surreal.


----------



## Be Smart (Nov 17, 2009)

since recently I have CANON 450D 

I wish to learn some from you in future 

Thanx for the Pics & go a head 

Be Smart


----------



## teneighty23 (Nov 18, 2009)

great pics! im not an HDR guy but no one can deny thier beauty, i totally thought Jasper when i seen #8, love the place, like home to me! and whats up with #4! i love it!


----------



## budsk (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW... I especially love #5


----------



## mobius121 (Nov 18, 2009)

What an inspiration your work is! What software do you use? Photomatix?


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good stuff right there! I think all of them that are HDR would be just as good, if not better, non-HDR. I like the contrast and color that HDR gives, but find it hard to get past that cartooniness (new word!  ).


----------



## TheReal7 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks lot everyone!!



teneighty23 said:


> great pics! im not an HDR guy but no one can deny thier beauty, i totally thought Jasper when i seen #8, love the place, like home to me! and whats up with #4! i love it!


Thank you. #4 was taken after about 3 days of solid rain. I had to get out of the house and got that shot. It was still raining was pretty windy. The water rose almost 2 feet in some places. This 'eddy' was about a foot about a culvert.



mobius121 said:


> What an inspiration your work is! What software do you use? Photomatix?


Thank you.

I use Photomatix for merging my HDR and Adobe Camera Raw and Photoshop for my adjustments and PP work.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, all these are amazing... I wish I could pull this off.

Maybe sometime in your stay here you can put a thread together showcasing your methods... that would be pretty well received by the folks trying to learn how to do this!


----------

